#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] 龍翼~你要蝠翼還是羽翼??

## 獠也

看很多大大畫龍都有加翅膀.....
大大們畫的翅膀大部分好像都是蝠翼跟羽翼......
用蝠翼這個詞嘛.....
因為蝠翼在印象中就是就是那骨架和薄膜
所以就用這個詞啦!!
(只因為我想不到更好的詞了...)

羽翼的話......
不用我說了吧......

切入正題!!!

如果你是一隻龍........
你會選擇哪種翅膀??
當然.......
是指當你只能選一種翅的情況下~
所以要割愛阿!!!

開始討論吧!!!

----------


## 呆虎鯨

不能都有啊O口Q
　　那就都不要好了(毆）

　　東方龍不需翅膀也可以飛行
　　所以當東方龍好了（被巴）

　　我承認我是來亂的ｘｄ

----------


## Cosmo

難選...兩種
某亞都喜歡QQ

不過某亞設定的角色是蝠翼
所以就選蝠翼囉XD

----------


## 懶龍艾斯比那

蝠翼

在下本身是黑龍
除了自己原來的設定外的因素外
和天使般的羽翼配合有些不合適
阿，也沒有什麼特別的原因...
可能只是單純喜歡蝠翼吧
不過黑色羽毛似乎也不錯=w=

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

蝠翼+1

不過我有聽過稱呼為"肉翼"(好好吃的名稱?)

大概是因為它基本上算是身體(肉?膜?)的一部份吧?

----------


## CYBER

不排斥羽翼的說
只是因為我小說的角色幾乎都是蝠翼而選...XD"(毆殺
羽翼只有一頭(倒

可是白龍亂星也是羽翼耶...(嘆
下次記得設個選項說兩個都喜歡XDDD

----------


## Argraox_Rena

當然是蝠翼,而且面積要大,在下為水陸空三用龍
這樣本龍才能飛得輕鬆另外也可以在水中有足夠的推進力 XD
既然翅膀這麼有力...還要遊自由式或龍爬式嗎@@

話說如果是羽毛被扯掉就算了....頂多一堆毛
皮膜破掉感覺很痛很痛耶...還會噴血...而且受傷期間內飛行能力大幅下降

----------


## 藍色暗燄

蝠翼
沒有碰水會飛不起來的問題 
再來 龍全身上下都包著鱗片 有著一雙有羽毛的翅膀  會不會不太搭調呢
(不過 我一直很希望 拿羽毛翅膀當被子蓋說 那一定很暖和吧 )

----------


## 龍游踏塵

我自己是骨翼附羽，那羽毛是異化的鱗……樣子介於蝠翼和羽翼之間吧

----------


## 小雪

雪喜歡羽翼耶 

因為雪本身就是羽翼啦

而且沒有筆時羽翼就可以拿來寫字啦(踢飛

----------


## wingwolf

羽翼+1

因爲我喜歡羽毛啊  :Very Happy:  
而且要變龍的話
我會變成一毛龍
（被炸——

----------


## 阿翔

蝠翼+1~

因為看龍的圖片都是蝠翼，
羽翼的好像都很少在龍身上出現過喔0.0
而且就算是中國的「應龍」，
翅膀也是蝠翼，
所以覺得蝠翼較正常喔~

----------


## 冰狼IceWolf

服役 ((打錯=      =
蝠翼+1
不知道耶~
憑著感覺
還有之前看別的獸和自己的同學
畫的都是蝠翼
或者東方龍那種
很少看過有羽翼的~
而且看起來比較順?!

----------


## loveim

我選蝠翼
羽翼感覺太柔了~~
跟龍那種霸道的氣息似乎有點不搭
不過
如果是女生角色的龍
白色羽翼似乎也不錯~~  :Wink:

----------


## 沃飛爾

羽翼 ＋ 1

就生理學上來說羽翼的支撐力較夠，且較堅韌，蝠翼的話只要一破掉馬上戰力大打折扣

羽翼的話，就算被攻擊只是掉一兩根毛吧！不太會影響飛行

蝠翼用來攻擊的話大概只能巴人吧！羽義大蓋能順著風發射羽毛巴！

蝠翼較帥，但羽翼比較有氣質，而且羽翼感覺毛茸茸的因該可以當被子吧！
冬天看家中的鳥縮在翅膀裡，整個就是很幸福的感覺....^3^

龍王傳說的希隆先生就是羽翼的，蝠翼的希隆先生感覺怪怪的巴！

----------


## 沄详

我喜歡蝠翼是因為羽翼碰到水就不能了
羽翼還是留給鳥類吧~
蝠翼比較適合給龍  :Very Happy:

----------


## 月光牙狼

恩...真的很難選的說....
不管是羽翼還是蝠翼都很棒的說
不過小狼我還是選蝠翼
因為大多看到的動畫幾乎都是蝠翼  :jcdragon-tea:

----------


## 雪之龍

我比較喜歡蝠翼~
就像樓上大大所說的一樣~
如果全身都包覆著鱗片的龍,如果用羽翼的話我會覺得有點奇怪~
另一方面,如果沾到水的話,應該會飛不起來吧~...
所以我比較喜歡蝠翼...

----------


## 納貝留斯

我覺得羽翼和蝠翼要看和它相連的龍的身體而定，
如果龍身上的鱗片刻畫的非常明顯的話，配上羽翼有點怪怪的。

另外樓上有人提到東方的龍和應龍，在許久之前我買了奇幻基地出版的「幻獸．龍事典」，書裡面說東方的龍一開始是「蛟」，
活了五百年後才會變成「龍」，龍再活五百年（大概，書被借走了）就會變成「應龍」。

而應龍這本書給牠畫的插圖是一隻大到可以讓人站在牠身上，也就是像電視動畫神雕俠侶那樣的老鷹，只是把原本老鷹的頭換成龍的頭而已。

----------


## 上官犬良

來個不一樣的

我是"蝶翼"派的!
不覺得東洋龍配蝶翼一整個很夢幻嗎(喂
說是這麼說,不過一般在畫還是畫最常見的兩種......

是說...羽毛不也是鱗片特化來的?
如果有中間型應該會很有趣吧(思

----------


## a70701111

偏好蝠翼……
可是在很多獸畫的圖中，多看到的還是上者，下者可能需要更高的技術，我到目前為止還是不能把羽翼畫的很漂亮。
但是兩者都會畫的獸還是有的……

----------


## 無名龍

其實是羽翼比較難畫!
而且有羽翼的龍幾乎是比較可愛型的!
如:龍王傳說!!!
龍騎士那個...說可愛也不是!說酷也不是!威嚴也不是!  :jcdragon-fall:  
(迷之聲:你到底要表達什麼!(巴下去))  :jcdragon-mos:  
總之~可愛50%酷50%威嚴50%!
(迷之聲:破表啦!)  :jcdragon-kake:  (被拖走!)

----------


## fwiflof

蝠翼....好像有人這麼說...不過幽還聽過肉翼ˋ膜翼
總之...龍最帥了!!
(眾狼:狼呢?)(改一下...龍是"漂亮"狼也是....(毆死

----------


## 雷希克斯

我選蝠翼
還是蝠翼比較適合龍吧
總覺得羽毛和鱗片比較不合...

----------


## 影佐．限

我偏好膜翼XDD(膜翼膜翼我講習慣了
不過羽翼我也很喜歡的，但是我會把它加在狼身上(啥

倒是不知道為什麼覺得膜翼看起來比羽翼輕?(索：是因為羽翼看起來比較蓬鬆吧......不過不輕就飛不起來了，比這沒意義的吧......

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

蒼我會選蝠翼，

而且偏好黑色的XD

感覺蝠翼跟狼也很搭。

----------


## 幻影龍

羽翼+1

本龍比較喜歡羽翼
一般龍都是蝠翼
  所以想要顛覆傳統~

 (羽翼看起來比較柔和)

----------


## Dragonwolf

我覺得蝠翼比較適合龍 D 
可惜我不會畫
結果大部分的畫都是畫羽翼......

----------


## 白狼‧弒玄

如果是我的話會選蝠翼~
不過其實蝠翼羽翼搭龍都很好看XDD
唉呀...
不能一邊蝠翼一邊羽翼嗎~~~(來亂的啊= =?)
還是說重量會不一啊?XD

----------


## 神無

羽翼+1
本龍我一直以來都喜歡羽翼
個人設定也是羽
如同各位喜歡龍王的人所說
白龍跟亂星都是羽
更何況是原子風中龍

----------


## 嵐霖

羽翼...
蝠翼固然很帥...好難抉擇
但是我怎麼覺得，
羽翼，當飛起時那種羽毛落羽(英?)繽紛的感覺，
就有些許絢麗=W=

----------


## 羽翔

羽翼+1

我自己是比較喜歡羽翼的w((看起來比較好看?
而且我的種族是天使族(黑影天使族!?)的
所以翅膀自然就是羽翼了www

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

嗯...........
我比較喜歡羽翼(宗教中毒太深)
自己畫的圖的龍幾乎都是羽翼
晚上睡覺就不用被子了
自己就有了(只是我對羽毛過敏> <)

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

蝠翼+1

我覺得蝠翼的龍比較好

羽翼的話我覺得怪怪的

所以看卡通看到羽翼的龍就感覺有點怪
(審美有問題???......)

----------


## 亣天狼牙皇亣

我比較喜歡羽翼0.0!!

有種神聖的感覺~~~~

我們天界的龍都是長著羽翼的!!

他們很善良~~!!

----------


## 銀牙_新

蝠翼+1

總覺得一說到龍,第一個想到的就是想到鱗片和蝠翼 (刻板印象?)

可是看一看想一想

羽翼好像也不錯,有種光明神聖的感覺~

(嗯...都不錯耶,好難選~)

----------


## 天涯峋狼

我選擇蝠翼

這樣感覺起來比較像龍0.0

我也比較喜歡

羽翼感覺怪怪的=_=

----------


## 極東馴龍者

我選蝠翼

因為比較有西方的感覺...

我喜歡西方的XDDD

比較強.也比東方龍帥

(羽翼有種弱氣....

----------


## 亞格雷特

原本覺得是蝠翼比較恰當
再看了龍王傳說後(呃...)
就覺得羽翼搭起來也不錯
所以選羽翼

----------


## 黑蒼龍P.C

我選蝠翼 看起來比較酷 也有強悍的感覺 
可是我也很迷龍王傳說裡面的羽翼(白龍和亂星太帥啦)
怎麼辦 要選哪個  :jcdragon-ahh:  

乾脆兩個都選 看心情配哪副     (你以為這是配件嗎)

----------


## 墨鬼

蝠翼感覺比較帥!
可是羽翼感覺比較輕欸O_O

兩邊都放不下啊啊啊///

可不可以各一(棍)

不然長兩對好了(天...好貪心)

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

選擇服役不對!  我是選蝠翼, 但是兩種其實都可以接受

就我玩過的遊戲,多半蝠翼居多, 不過...都可以拉, 真的

另外我還想說,羽毛翅膀是絕對不會拍一拍就滿天羽毛紛飛的!這是錯誤觀念! > <

----------


## 死亡黑翼喵喵

雖然喵身上長的羽翼~但喵還是選了蝠翼喵!
因為龍~喵還是比較喜歡蝠翼的透明感覺嘿嘿

----------


## 奇比斯克

羽翼~  不知道為什麼羽翼的龍通常比較可愛 
我的好像是蝠翼~ˊWˋ

----------


## 小藍龍

我選擇蝠翼~
因為喜歡XD
不過如果膜破掉了會自動修復嗎?
還有羽翼了龍會有換毛期嗎?  0w0

----------


## 夜星

既然大家都選蝠翼...那我就選羽翼好了(沒錯我是來亂的
話說我也沒有比較喜歡的耶0.0
不過羽翼看起來很好摸...(?)

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼選蝠翼，沒有什麼特別原因，因為本狼看到的絕大部份有翅膀的龍都是這樣，所以本狼就隨波逐流囉！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

不過論可愛度，本狼是比較喜歡戀風的那種羽翼哪！！！ :wuffer_grin:

----------


## qaz881115

給參考一下

----------


## 雷克圖

蝠翼+1~
西洋的龍通常都被視為邪惡
所以翅膀我就選蝠翼了XD

----------


## 晝

蝠翼~
純粹因為我喜歡蝙蝠的翅膀~XD
但是破掉的話就飛不起來了?

----------

